# Change User Name



## NRTB28 (Jun 27, 2018)

I inadvertently used my email as my screen name. Can you change my user name to NRTB28, please?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Done


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> Done


Wow, Ele, that was fast!


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> Done


What took so long?
Jeeez


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Andy1001 said:


> What took so long?
> Jeeez


This ain't May and she ain't Mabel !


----------

